# Scam



## MatE (Feb 8, 2017)

Just a warning.The POS who posted up this add is a fraud http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/male-and-female-gtp/ 
Ive been burnt .

He has now stolen money of me and is using my name.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear mate .... that site is known for scammers, as a general rule ill never buy from someone (on any site ebay,gumtree etc) that has just started an account as this scumbag has.


----------



## MatE (Feb 8, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> Sorry to hear mate .... that site is known for scammers, as a general rule ill never buy from someone (on any site ebay,gumtree etc) that has just started an account as this scumbag has.


Yep live and learn.I now dont have enough money to buy one.Start saving again i suppose.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 8, 2017)

never send money in advance,cash in exchange on site only is the only way to beat scammers


----------



## Iguana (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear that happened to you  
Did you use PayPal? They encourage people to call the police in these types of situations, maybe the person can be tracked?


----------



## reen08 (Feb 9, 2017)

I've just sent a message to them asking if my husband and I can come and have a look at them. LOL


----------



## Jaded (Feb 9, 2017)

I messaged about pick up too. He gave me an address for collection.


----------



## Ian69 (Feb 13, 2017)

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/morelia-viridis-2014-mf-gtp-available/ 

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/breeding-pairs-of-green-tree-pythons/

Seems a little suspicious, will happily apologise if wrong............


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 13, 2017)

Amazing all these gtp breeders popping up out of nowhere. Lol @ the 1st one, dont need a license hey... clearly both sellers are 1 and same...


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 13, 2017)

anyone at rdu you can report this to?


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 13, 2017)

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/albino-olive-pythons-and-hets/

aaaaand another


----------



## Ian69 (Feb 13, 2017)

Reported to RDU as suspicious, up to them now. Again will happily offer apologies if ads are legit.......


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 13, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/albino-olive-pythons-and-hets/
> 
> aaaaand another


Thats the same guy that had the gtps. He's switched pythons.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 13, 2017)

ikr its the same scummy c%&* in all of em read the messages..


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 13, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> ikr its the same scummy c%&* in all of em read the messages..


There was another one selling a perentie last week. I sent him a msg using words i don't even know what i was on about. But i told him i was from somewhere i wasn't and that we were tracking him and would have his adress shortly. He took it down pretty quickly. I quite often play with them and upset them a bit.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian69 (Feb 13, 2017)

All three ads reported again. @MatE


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 14, 2017)

There certainly does seem to be a lot of strange ads for Green Tree Pythons coming and going on RDU of late.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 14, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> There certainly does seem to be a lot of strange ads for Green Tree Pythons coming and going on RDU of late.


Yeh all the same guy. He gets agro too when u tell him he's a a low life scumbag. Ive suggested a few times that he should get a job rather than rip off people that work for a living. I told him id throw him a couple of bucks if he could wash my bins. I'm not sure he's in to physical work tho because he was a bit upset 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 14, 2017)

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/pure-biak-green-tree-pythons-r

happily apologise if wrong......


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 14, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/pure-biak-green-tree-pythons-r
> 
> happily apologise if wrong......


Its been taken down. I saw that one today. Starts a new add every few days on a new name. I do like to watch rdu. However i won't buy off anyone who opened there account on the same day. Unless i can pick them up. I also do an extensive search on the Internet for the pics. A guy had a perentie up the other day. The pic was taken at joe balls it was his perentie. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## reen08 (Feb 17, 2017)

How funny that they didn't get back to me after I asked if I could view them


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 17, 2017)

Another went up today, biak red Neos. New member today :/


----------



## Ian69 (Feb 17, 2017)

I have reported about 5 different ads today. Waiting for a response from RDU. They are normally pretty good about removing them.

Not hard to spot the dodgy ads.....


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 18, 2017)

Some ackies up too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Murph_BTK (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow.. i have bought 3 lots of reptiles from RDU..and touch wood i have not has a single issue..all sellers answered everything i asked from simple "noob" questions right up to the ins n outs of temps, hot spots, feeding, humidity, lighting etc.. and also get them to send more pics of the animals i am interested in... granted i have my gaurd up on all online transactions.. just guess I've been lucky..
PS: no more animals for me also 

add me on instagram murph_BTK


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2017)

There's some lovely Goldfields shinglebacks up atm if anyone wants to pay for them and never have to feed them. Also has a rack for sale which sez its good for ball pythons. Better jump on it hey, a real bargain

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 20, 2017)

Murph_BTK said:


> Wow.. i have bought 3 lots of reptiles from RDU..and touch wood i have not has a single issue..all sellers answered everything i asked from simple "noob" questions right up to the ins n outs of temps, hot spots, feeding, humidity, lighting etc.. and also get them to send more pics of the animals i am interested in... granted i have my gaurd up on all online transactions.. just guess I've been lucky..
> PS: no more animals for me also
> 
> add me on instagram murph_BTK


PFFT! No more animals!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> PFFT! No more animals!


 i keep saying the same thing every time i have to duck in my lounge room when the parrot flys past to get food in the kitchen.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 20, 2017)

And I keep saying that too; and then I'll see something that I just can't refuse. Going to look at some panoptes hatchlings tomorrow.....


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> And I keep saying that too; and then I'll see something that I just can't refuse. Going to look at some panoptes hatchlings tomorrow.....


Thats so unfair.
Bloody victorian regulations.
I had a bit of a debate with a wildlife officer here. I said y can't i keep a perentie? He said y would u want a perentie there too big to keep and they shouldn't be on license. Fair enough but its ok that i keep a salt water croc yeh. U people don't make alot of sense in your licensing 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't understand the differences between states. Here we can have perenties and lacies on specialist permit; panoptes on basic. In Victoria, you can't have panoptes at all, but you can have lacies.


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 20, 2017)

Personally, I think all the states should align their licensing. Medium to large monitors should be on an advanced license, small on a basic. And I also think it necessary for keepers to hold a basic for a minimum 2 years prior to being able to upgrade to an advanced, just to make sure they've had some experience with reptiles before purchasing an animal with more advanced husbandry needs, or, one that is just bigger and more unpredictable.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> I don't understand the differences between states. Here we can have perenties and lacies on specialist permit; panoptes on basic. In Victoria, you can't have panoptes at all, but you can have lacies.


It doesn't make sense.
We can't keep Rosenbergs either and yet i believe they inhabit Victoria. It does my head in

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Stompsy said:


> Personally, I think all the states should align their licensing. Medium to large monitors should be on an advanced license, small on a basic. And I also think it necessary for keepers to hold a basic for a minimum 2 years prior to being able to upgrade to an advanced, just to make sure they've had some experience with reptiles before purchasing an animal with more advanced husbandry needs, or, one that is just bigger and more unpredictable.


I agree all states should have the same rules,here in NSW you have to have owned a type of reptile you want to up grade to for 2 years ,for instance I had beardies (R1) for several years before I asked for an upgrade so I could get a Boyds (R2)


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 20, 2017)

And NSW has those enclosure laws too. They are ridiculous IMO.
Here in SA it's coming soon that all larger monitors will be on advanced. Good idea I think, although it's a bit different caring for an ackie to a lacie, for example.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 20, 2017)

Exactly. My son has a gillens monitor,when he upgrades to an R2 this year he will qualify to keep a lacie.How is that adequate experience?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2017)

I understand if its based on care requirements but its not. Is it based on numbers in the wild ? Im unsure why we would be allowed to keep a salt water croc here in vic but not allowed to keep kingorum/ Bushi / glauteri or Rosenbergs. It doesn't make alot of sense 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 22, 2017)

It seems that the scams have shifted from GTPs to Goldfield's Bobtails. Come to think of it, I'm seeing scam-like ads just about every other day now. I assume they're all from the same person?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 22, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> It seems that the scams have shifted from GTPs to Goldfield's Bobtails. Come to think of it, I'm seeing scam-like ads just about every other day now. I assume they're all from the same person?


Yeh he's put his phone number up now and the gtp"s and the bobtails have the same number. Maybe he's just loaded and lives all over the place

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 22, 2017)

Oshkii said:


> It seems that the scams have shifted from GTPs to Goldfield's Bobtails. Come to think of it, I'm seeing scam-like ads just about every other day now. I assume they're all from the same person?



I report them almost daily there was albino blueys as well and ridge "tale" monitors


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 22, 2017)

Prof_Moreliarty said:


> I report them almost daily there was albino blueys as well and ridge "tale" monitors


I seen them ones too. They are quite easy to pick however thats beside the point. If the person put as much effort into finding a real job rather than trying to rip people off. Low life

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Feb 22, 2017)

http://reptilesdownunder.com/ads/albino-olives-100-bred-by-jayson-k-brothers-pythons/

hahahaha thinks he's k brothers pythons now..... and the pic is of an albino carpet.......


----------



## Nero Egernia (Feb 22, 2017)

They're certainly very persistent. I hope they haven't scammed too many people.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 22, 2017)

I saw that one this morning too.
Crazy thing is they keep using the same name but changing location.

There were ads up from the same person....one in NSW and the other in QLD.
Not even a good scammer!


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm gonna toy with him


----------



## reen08 (Feb 27, 2017)

I report all the scams to the wildlife authorities in my state. Also scamwatch.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Jun 2, 2017)

Watch out for ruby78 on rdu
Is selling some bhp's and gtp's
Has also been a member since 2014. Just contacted me from an add i put up looking for bells.
Sent me a few pics and after a quick web search. One pic was a Chinese site. Hence y i couldn't understand it. And another wild pic taken from NSW. Has a phone number in the adds too.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## jase13 (Jun 2, 2017)

Always scams goin on RDU. I was contacted 2 weeks back bout an ad i had on bout green tree snakes from 2 years ago. Stunning snake and was cheap. Only contacted me thru email so when i asked for a phone number, bloke vanished! Ive also had a couple people asking to send stuff overseas! Gotta give em points for tryin! Haha


----------



## Jaded (Jun 4, 2017)

Makes it hard for those honest sellers. There's something I'm very interested in buying on there but it would have to be freighted from another state. I'm hesitant because I don't know who is and isn't trustworthy :/


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 4, 2017)

Jaded said:


> Makes it hard for those honest sellers. There's something I'm very interested in buying on there but it would have to be freighted from another state. I'm hesitant because I don't know who is and isn't trustworthy :/


The best thing you can do is contact the person over phone. That way you can make sure that he is licensed and is who he says he is. Most scammers don't answer the phone.


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 4, 2017)

And ask around if anyone else has dealt with the seller.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 4, 2017)

Jaded said:


> Makes it hard for those honest sellers. There's something I'm very interested in buying on there but it would have to be freighted from another state. I'm hesitant because I don't know who is and isn't trustworthy :/



It's not difficult to check up on most sellers with a little bit of effort.
Ask them for their fb details so you can talk on messenger. That way you can see their friends/posts etc. Find mutual friends/people you have heard of and do a little due diligence. I don't often use the phone, other than sms when I'm dealing with sales but I find fb makes it easy to pick a scammer.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm not on Facebook (for security reasons) and I advertise on RDU but that does not make me a scammer.
You can generally pick their adds easily, I've reported lots.
I only buy from people I know of or can get reference for to confirm the quality/pedigree of their animals.
A phone conversation is the only way you can ask the right questions and quickly pick when things don't add up.


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Jun 4, 2017)

Yellowtail said:


> I'm not on Facebook (for security reasons) and I advertise on RDU but that does not make me a scammer.
> You can generally pick their adds easily, I've reported lots.
> I only buy from people I know of or can get reference for to confirm the quality/pedigree of their animals.
> A phone conversation is the only way you can ask the right questions and quickly pick when things don't add up.



I didn't say you were. I sell on RDU too. Just because I find it difficult to answer private calls on the phone doesn't make me a scammer either. Many buyers think its all down to the seller to be available at all hours of the day and night to answer their questions even when they have no real intention of buying. I do give a phone number but often restrict contact in that form to sms as its easier to respond at a suitable time.


----------



## Callum Dureau (Jun 4, 2017)

Personally, I have had no troubles with scammers on RDU. I've bought lots of geckos on there and met great people. But don't get me wrong, I'm not saying there is no scammers. It just takes common sense to know when things do not add up.


----------



## Yellowtail (Jun 4, 2017)

I'm a dinosaur from a time when people actually spoke to each other personally or on the phone.
I find it frustrating exchanging endless chains of sms messages, often 20, 30, 50 or more about an add I have placed when the issue could be discussed in a 5 minute phone call, but many such exchanges lead to sales so you have to do it.
I too have never been scammed and can usually spot one from their adds, I have found a couple using my photos, but I am mostly selling, rarely buying from someone I don't know.
I have noticed that obvious scams, exotics etc on RDU have been left there for a while, I have not made a big deal out of it as they may be cooperating with authorities to trap some of the scammers. Maybe it just reflects a lack of supervision at the moment although they are prompt to process payments for featured adds.


----------



## Wally (Jun 4, 2017)

Perhaps we need a scammers user name thread prominent on the forum?


----------



## kittycat17 (Jun 6, 2017)

Lol someone's trying to sell nick Muttons animals... didn't even change the txt 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 6, 2017)

Just love the lazy scammers..... lol


----------

